# battery status gnome



## ocean (Nov 30, 2009)

i've got a freebsd 8.0 install with recompiled kernel, i've installed gnome2-lite (and also most others gnome ports except user-share and evolution) via ports, acpi is working correctly, if i unplug ac hw.acpi.acline changes accordingly.

but the battery stat and the other battery related things in gnome aren't working.
(screen brightness goes to 50% but i think that's related with acpi not gnome)

is this a known issue? seems i can't find much about it and it's not related to http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=6568&highlight=battery+gnome


thanks


----------



## ocean (Nov 30, 2009)

additional details:
lshal -m shows that hal backend is working fine


```
17:59:15.442: acpi_acad_0 property ac_adapter.present = false
[...]
17:59:32.550: acpi_acad_0 property ac_adapter.present = true
```


----------



## ocean (Nov 30, 2009)

seems power manager works fine instead Battery Charge Monitor 2.28.0 applet always shows "running on AC power" so the problem is with that.

regards


----------

